# ** NEW RIDE VIDEO- Southern Mudd Junkies- COPIAH CREEK OPENING WEEKEND



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest ride video from Copiah Creeks Opening Weekend. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

good video !!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Great video!! Makes me jealous; we are getting more snow as I type this.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

makes me wish I loved closer to copiah. Logan hit me up next time y'all go! in a few weeks I should have a real bike going. bear tracker will be ready tomorrow but I'm not driving 3 hours to ride a bear tracker


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great video. I hate you lost that other camera. I know there was some great stuff on it.
For all you guys that didn't brave the weather, you missed a great ride.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Hoping this warm weather were gettin will heat up the water plus time will be changin so it should give the sun more time to heat the water lol dang im just ready to ride without waders!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys and will do Jacob!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

you lost a camera? whaaaaa...


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good vid man. Seems everyone's got different led light bars that rides with you. Do you recomend one over the other?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> you lost a camera? whaaaaa...


 lol yeah Phillip was using one of my cameras and the last hole of the day he swamped his waders and the camera.. 

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------



Ole Nasty said:


> Good vid man. Seems everyone's got different led light bars that rides with you. Do you recomend one over the other?


 Couple of them have the ones Off Road Light Bars sells. The canam outty has a Heretic Studio Light Bar. It looks awesome but is HIGH $$. Your looking at around $500 for a 12" light bar from Heretic Studios. The others seem to perform just as god though and are half the price.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Yet another great video! Awesome!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome vid!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Logan how are all your videos available on mobile? none of mine are?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> Logan how are all your videos available on mobile? none of mine are?


Its the music I choose Jacob. I stopped putting the most popular artist songs on my videos bc 95% of the time they will have copyright laws with youtube that will prohibit it from being available to mobile devices. I started using lesser known artist and havent had an issue since. Its just takes a little more searching to find good music now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

OK I'm tired of seeing all these good vids...how about a cruddy vid for a change? LOL, j/k, keep up the good work man. I get the itch every dang time I see a vid from yall's rides.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> OK I'm tired of seeing all these good vids...how about a cruddy vid for a change? LOL, j/k, keep up the good work man. I get the itch every dang time I see a vid from yall's rides.


 haha thanks Filthy!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

For the music, just download a youtube converter program. Copy the link of the youtube music video, then paste it into the converter and it converts it into an MP3 file that you can use and Youtube won't edit it out.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Its the music I choose Jacob. I stopped putting the most popular artist songs on my videos bc 95% of the time they will have copyright laws with youtube that will prohibit it from being available to mobile devices. I started using lesser known artist and havent had an issue since. Its just takes a little more searching to find good music now.


hell yeah man I love the music you use. just downloaded some zane Lewis and Brian Davis! I'm gonna look for some more good artists that aren't as popular. you used all the good Brian Davis already. don't wanna use some you have already used lol.


----------

